# Does your face hate glycerin?



## Septemba (Dec 28, 2008)

I was really excited to try the glycerin/water serum as a moisturiser a few months ago, but every time I have I've found that it breaks me out. At first I thought that perhaps bacteria got into the bottle somehow, but then I was using a 10% glycerin sorbolene and that broke me out TOO! 

I do tend to overdo things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I was surprised because glycerin is supposed to be extremely gentle and non clogging, and I'm generally not even prone to breakouts! I'm still recovering from the last one!

Has anyone else experienced this with glycerin?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if it clogs my pores as they always seem to be clogged regardless, but I do find that when I do use Fix + which lists glycerin as the second ingredient or one of the top ingredients it can make my face feel kind of sticky and shiny more than usual after a little while.

But I think that you prob do have some kind of glycerin sensitivity and would just stay away with any products in it.


----------

